# visual studio 2003 problem!!!



## prinz (Jul 28, 2007)

i have installed visual studio 2003 on my system. os - windows xp media center edition. when i am trying to run a C# asp.net web application the following message is displayed...
please help me...

"Error while trying to run project: Unable to start debugging on the web server. The server does not support debugging of ASP.NET or ATL server applications. Run setup to install the Visual Studio.NET server components. If setup has been run verify that a valid URL has been specified.

You may also want to refer to the ASP.NET and ATL Server debugging topic in the online documentation. Would you like to disable future attempts to debug ASP.NET pages for this project?

Yes    No    Help


----------



## slugger (Jul 29, 2007)

*Comman VS error messages*


----------



## prinz (Jul 29, 2007)

when iam trying to run a copied project the followin message is displayed... please help me...

Server Error in '/BugTracking' Application.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Configuration Error 
Description: An error occurred during the processing of a configuration file required to service this request. Please review the specific error details below and modify your configuration file appropriately. 

Parser Error Message: File or assembly name CrystalDecisions.CrystalReports.Engine, or one of its dependencies, was not found.

Source Error: 


Line 13:           debugging ASP.NET files.
Line 14:     -->
Line 15:     <compilation defaultLanguage="c#" debug="true"><assemblies><add assembly="CrystalDecisions.CrystalReports.Engine, Version=9.1.5000.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=692fbea5521e1304"/><add assembly="CrystalDecisions.ReportSource, Version=9.1.5000.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=692fbea5521e1304"/><add assembly="CrystalDecisions.Shared, Version=9.1.5000.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=692fbea5521e1304"/><add assembly="CrystalDecisions.Web, Version=9.1.5000.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=692fbea5521e1304"/></assemblies></compilation>
Line 16: 
Line 17:     <!--  CUSTOM ERROR MESSAGES


Source File: C:\BugTracking\web.config    Line: 15 

Assembly Load Trace: The following information can be helpful to determine why the assembly 'CrystalDecisions.CrystalReports.Engine' could not be loaded.


=== Pre-bind state information ===
LOG: DisplayName = CrystalDecisions.CrystalReports.Engine, Version=9.1.5000.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=692fbea5521e1304
 (Fully-specified)
LOG: Appbase = file:///C:/BugTracking
LOG: Initial PrivatePath = bin
Calling assembly : (Unknown).
===

LOG: Publisher policy file is not found.
LOG: No redirect found in host configuration file (C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\aspnet.config).
LOG: Using machine configuration file from C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\config\machine.config.
LOG: Post-policy reference: CrystalDecisions.CrystalReports.Engine, Version=9.1.5000.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=692fbea5521e1304
LOG: Attempting download of new URL file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v1.0.3705/Temporary ASP.NET Files/bugtracking/79204404/fffac7e7/CrystalDecisions.CrystalReports.Engine.DLL.
LOG: Attempting download of new URL file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v1.0.3705/Temporary ASP.NET Files/bugtracking/79204404/fffac7e7/CrystalDecisions.CrystalReports.Engine/CrystalDecisions.CrystalReports.Engine.DLL.
LOG: Attempting download of new URL file:///C:/BugTracking/bin/CrystalDecisions.CrystalReports.Engine.DLL.
LOG: Attempting download of new URL file:///C:/BugTracking/bin/CrystalDecisions.CrystalReports.Engine/CrystalDecisions.CrystalReports.Engine.DLL.
LOG: Attempting download of new URL file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v1.0.3705/Temporary ASP.NET Files/bugtracking/79204404/fffac7e7/CrystalDecisions.CrystalReports.Engine.EXE.
LOG: Attempting download of new URL file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v1.0.3705/Temporary ASP.NET Files/bugtracking/79204404/fffac7e7/CrystalDecisions.CrystalReports.Engine/CrystalDecisions.CrystalReports.Engine.EXE.
LOG: Attempting download of new URL file:///C:/BugTracking/bin/CrystalDecisions.CrystalReports.Engine.EXE.
LOG: Attempting download of new URL file:///C:/BugTracking/bin/CrystalDecisions.CrystalReports.Engine/CrystalDecisions.CrystalReports.Engine.EXE.

Please Help Me!!!


----------



## slugger (Jul 29, 2007)

step 1-goto iis

right click virtual directory

select property


step2--goto asp.net tab

change asp.net version to 1.0.3705
step 3 iisreset

now run d programme.

it will work.

u may also hav2 install *Crystal Reports .NET components*


----------



## prinz (Jul 29, 2007)

slugger said:
			
		

> step 1-goto iis
> 
> right click virtual directory
> 
> ...


 
hey, brother... i cant understand... can you explain in detail... please... my os is windows xp sp2, vs 2003...
how can i goto iis and take the virtual directory... please explain... im a beginner...


----------



## slugger (Jul 29, 2007)

BUMP

sorry 4 doin dis guys, but d guy had pmd me 4 a better soln, but am running a lil short of time 2 post dat 4 d next 2 days

since so many of u online maybe sum1 can help him out

*SORRY ONCE AGAIN*


----------



## RCuber (Jul 30, 2007)

@prinz , Please read carefully. 

I had already seen this thread and the answer was given by slugger so I didnot reply. 

I also warned you about sending me PM's multiple times in this forum before. Also if you remember... I told you that I read each and every post that you make here. So why did you PM me again, pointing me to this thread? 

I had to reply as you wrote 





			
				prinz said:
			
		

> how can i goto iis and take the virtual directory... please explain...



I know about you are learning .NET/ASP.NET, but at what level are you currently in? Beginner/Intermediate/Expert? 
My answer is that you have understood nothing about ASP.NET/.NET . I know this because I had solved a very basic problem you had in ASP.NET through yahoo chat. And also you had told me that you want to Learn .NET and dont know much about it. that was about a month or two ago. You dont know how to configure IIS and virtual directory even now and you want to run a copied crystal report project !!! Now how can I help? 

You have to understand that people work at their own pace and not at the pace you want. The members are here to help you, and my reply only if they know the solution for your problem. They may not reply if the solution is already posted, same way as I had.

Now you problem . 


> Parser Error Message: File or assembly name CrystalDecisions.CrystalReports.Engine, or one of its dependencies, was not found.


This means crystal report is not installed. So install it by the link given by slugger. This might work. I bet you will not go past this.

Now for my suggession.

You have to start form scratch for every new Language/Technology you want to learn. Learn the basics correctly. There are tons of books available for that. Pick one form Wrox publication. I suggest "Beginning ASP.NET 1.1" or 2.0. Also VB.NET Blackbook ( not from wrox ).

Read these books carefully and understand each and every part. Including what assemblies are, what ASP.NET is and its architecture. How to create a project, understand how to use objects and its properties. Once you are strong in those you can go to advanced topics. 

Thanks
Charan

PS: Donot PM me for this thread.


----------



## prinz (Jul 30, 2007)

charangk said:
			
		

> @prinz , Please read carefully.
> 
> I had already seen this thread and the answer was given by slugger so I didnot reply.
> 
> ...


 
First... im sorry for sending private message. i know how to configure IIS and virtual directory.
type inetmgr in run then websites->default websites...

but i cant understand this "step2--goto asp.net tab
change asp.net version to 1.0.3705" 
where is "asp.net" tab option and how can i change the version. 
i have already installed crysal reports. there is a built in crystal report in visual studio 2003. then whats the need of installing crystal report explicitly?!!!...

is there any version of crystal reports... when i am trying to run a copied project (bug tracking system) the following message is displayed please help me...

Configuration Error 
Description: An error occurred during the processing of a configuration file required to service this request. Please review the specific error details below and modify your configuration file appropriately. 

Parser Error Message: The located assembly's manifest definition with name 'CrystalDecisions.CrystalReports.Engine' does not match the assembly reference.

Source Error: 


Line 13:           debugging ASP.NET files.
Line 14:     -->
Line 15:     <compilation defaultLanguage="c#" debug="true"><assemblies><add assembly="CrystalDecisions.CrystalReports.Engine, Version=9.1.5000.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=692fbea5521e1304"/><add assembly="CrystalDecisions.ReportSource, Version=9.1.5000.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=692fbea5521e1304"/><add assembly="CrystalDecisions.Shared, Version=9.1.5000.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=692fbea5521e1304"/><add assembly="CrystalDecisions.Web, Version=9.1.5000.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=692fbea5521e1304"/></assemblies></compilation>
Line 16: 
Line 17:     <!--  CUSTOM ERROR MESSAGES


Source File: C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\BugTracking\web.config    Line: 15 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Version Information: Microsoft .NET Framework Version:1.0.3705.0; ASP.NET Version:1.0.3705.0


----------



## RCuber (Jul 30, 2007)

prinz said:
			
		

> but i cant understand this "step2--goto asp.net tab
> change asp.net version to 1.0.3705"
> where is "asp.net" tab option and how can i change the version.



Goto IIS > select your website > rightclick > properties > there you will see the ASP.NET tab. 
you can change the ASP.NET version for that website you are running. 

I guess you are trying to run a 2002 project in 2003 environment.  thats why it might not be working.


----------



## prinz (Jul 30, 2007)

charangk said:
			
		

> Goto IIS > select your website > rightclick > properties > there you will see the ASP.NET tab.
> you can change the ASP.NET version for that website you are running.
> 
> I guess you are trying to run a 2002 project in 2003 environment. thats why it might not be working.


 
hey, charan... its a vs 2003 project... done in an institute... when im copied it into my system and trying to run the error message is displayed...
i think its the problem of version of crystal report... please help me...


----------



## RCuber (Jul 30, 2007)

prinz said:
			
		

> hey, charan... its a vs 2003 project... done in an institute... when im copied it into my system and trying to run the error message is displayed...
> i think its the problem of version of crystal report... please help me...





> Version Information: Microsoft .NET Framework Version:1.0.3705.0; ASP.NET Version:1.0.3705.0



Looking at this It looks like you are running .NET V 1.0. Please check from ASP.NET tab again. Try changing it to V 1.1


----------



## prinz (Jul 30, 2007)

charangk said:
			
		

> Looking at this It looks like you are running .NET V 1.0. Please check from ASP.NET tab again. Try changing it to V 1.1


 
the problem still exists!!!... i think this is the error

"Parser Error Message: The located assembly's manifest definition with name 'CrystalDecisions.CrystalReports.Engine' does not match the assembly reference."


----------

